# Tucker Runs The Backyard



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Click here to see Video

That SHOULD work...lol.

Sorry I'm not the best camera person... a fly kept flying around my head...lol.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

That's very cute. Is his hair that short or did you trim it? Carson's hair is much longer than that. Just curious... Good video though...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That video is like a month old, but yeah his hair isn't much longer than it is in that video.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

That was fun to watch him run and play. Thanks I really enjoyed it.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Tucker is getting big!
...........


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

He cretainly is getting big and is a beautiful boy!!!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Very cute, thanks for sharing. I love how puppies try to play with everything and anything. You have a neat backyard!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> That video is like a month old, but yeah his hair isn't much longer than it is in that video.


That's cool. Carson's hair is getting really long...and wavy. I need to get some batteries for my camera so I can post some more pics. Tucker really looks like a handsome boy!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker's getting some wavy fur down the middle of his back, and he's getting a little bit of feathering on his tail and legs coming in, but for the most part he's pretty short haired still. 

He has a thick coat though. 

I hope you can post lots of pics of Carson soon  Can't wait to see what he looks like now compared to Tucker.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

That's a great video! You have a terrific backyard for a Golden puppy.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks! The only thing that's not so terrific about it is trying to keep him OUT of the gardens...lol. He loves to tear them apart. :doh:


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

He is quite the cutie. I love puppy videos. I just wanted to eat him up!! :smooch:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks  That's an older video. I should take a newer one because he seems even so much more bigger now then he did then.


----------

